# Do Russian tortoises shed?



## trongbui (Feb 24, 2012)

I just brought my tortie home from Petsmart. Since its tail is really short,



I assume that it's a female. She's about 4". She's very active and is a good eater. However, this morning when I fed her I noticed some peeled skin around her neck and her front leg. I'm quite nervous since this is my first tort. My question is do they shed like snakes? I also attached a picture where you can see her "shedding" leg. I know there are many experts here, so please help me out! Thanks in advance guys


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 24, 2012)

Tortoises often shed skin, it's normal. As long as it's little bits and pieces at a time and only the clear, outer dead skin it should be fine.


----------



## ada caro (Feb 24, 2012)

That is normal, mine is shedding right now.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2012)

Do tortoises shed more if they don't have adequate humidity or a humid substrate?


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Feb 24, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Do tortoises shed more if they don't have adequate humidity or a humid substrate?



I think it would be harder for them to shed as easy with inadequate humidity. 

A humid substrate would be best i think. 

just my thoughts I don't know


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2012)

Also, do they shed more if stressed?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi trongbui:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

Most desert-type tortoises have peeling skin around their neck area. Nothing to worry about. Just don't pick at it.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 24, 2012)

As Yvonne said, tortoises shed. They are reptiles and, like snakes they shed their skin from time to time. It's nothing to do with humidity; they just do it.

I'm generally not aware of it with Joe unless he's just out of hibernation. I assume he rubs the skin off as he pushes around in the undergrowth and digs in the garden.

Don't pick at it as you could make the skin sore.


----------



## trongbui (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you all! I feel much better now. I'll upload more pic to get her sex identified.


----------

